Ask HN: Why software developers are against marketing Dev-posts? - sanibanani
======
mimixco
What kind of "posts written for developers" are you referring to? Since the
dawn of software, there's been disagreement been the sales and marketing
people and the developers and support folks. Usually the issues are around
salespeople incorrectly describing or over-selling the product, leaving devs
and support people hold the bag after something less-than-desirable is
delivered.

It's difficult for non-tech people to write highly technical information that
is accurate. Programming documentation, especially, requires people who
understand programming. Sadly, many of the best tech folks are not good
communicators or marketers because their writing lacks impact and interest.

We'll always have some version of this disconnect.

------
sanibanani
As I got my job in an IT company I often hear that the developers do not like
the posts written for them which are coming out of the marketing teams. Is it
right to hear that opinion? I think that all the posts, wherever they are
coming from (developers, marketers, business side) are written to help someone
to finish their job or learn something new, even the promotional ones. Very
often you can read posts written by marketers that are highly professional and
helpful to developers. Also often the developers can share something that is
useful to marketers.

